# CO2 Thread Adapter - Paintball to CGA 320



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

Any clue on where to find an adapter that would allow you to convert the threads on a paintball CO2 tank to CGA 320 threads to accept a typical threaded CO2 regulator?

Thanks!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The threads are the same The only thing is that you need a paintball tank that has an on/off rather than a pin valve. If you already have the tank and it is the pin style, you can buy an on/off from any paintball place. There are a couple threads about this here at APC, with me posting an all of them. If you search for paintball CO2 and my name, you'll find a good bit of info. There is also a good post about it at The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links.

A piece of advice though, don't get the PureEnergy brand tank that comes with an on/off. The valve starts to leak after a filling or two. The place Ibought it from is good though and they replace it for free every time I have an issue. It never drains pre-maturely but it starts to leak when the minute they fill it.


----------

